

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (Intern Edition) - adbge

Hey, HN'ers,<p>I noticed that there didn't seem to be many internship opportunities in the August edition of the "Who's Hiring?" thread, so I decided to take it upon myself to right this clear injustice.<p>Please include:<p>* Company<p>* Location<p>* Are you willing to relocate potential interns?<p>* What does your company do?<p>* What technologies are involved?<p>* Length of internship<p>* Paid/Unpaid<p>If you're looking for a passionate C/Unix/systems programming intern, feel free to contact me directly. (Email is in my profile.)
======
suhail
We're Mixpanel, Inc. and we're located in San Francisco, CA.

We do real-time analytics for tons of companies like EA, Quora, Hunch, Slide,
Inc., etc.

We write Python, C, and Javascript--we wrote our own datastore from scratch.
We have 218 servers right now. The internship would be 2-3 months (standard).

Definitely paid.

<http://mixpanel.com/jobs/> (Any intern can apply to any of those positions)

~~~
trefn
Previous intern projects:

[http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/05/23/my-first-week-at-
mixpane...](http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/05/23/my-first-week-at-mixpanel-or-
how-i-didnt-take-down-the-internet/)

[http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/08/05/how-and-why-we-
switched-...](http://code.mixpanel.com/2011/08/05/how-and-why-we-switched-
from-erlang-to-python/)

------
chadburgess
SeatGeek (marketing internship) <http://seatgeek.com/> New York, NY (11th and
Broadway)

Looking for local people, but transportation is expensed

SeatGeek is a ticket search engine that enables fans to quickly and easily
find the best price for sports and concert events on the secondary ticket
market.

Technologies: <https://github.com/seatgeek>

Length = 1 semester or minimum 8-10 weeks

Unpaid internship. Can sign off on college credit and provide extensive
formalized training in customer aquisition/SEO/PPC

Apply to me directly by emailing a resume to chad@seatgeek.com or read more
here:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Online_Marketing_Fall_Internsh...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Online_Marketing_Fall_Internship_1618_22.aspx)

Look at how cool our last interns were: [http://seatgeek.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/some-of-...](http://seatgeek.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/some-of-the-seatgeek-interns-2011.jpg)

------
david_lieb
Bump (YC S09, Sequoia, a16z)

downtown Mountain View, CA

We make Bump, one of the top 10 mobile apps of all time, which we're using to
let you do lots of stuff in the physical world with people, places, and things
around you.

Python, Haskell, Obj C, Java // back-end, mobile, mobile-web

We love interns (we had 11 this summer!)

Well-paid.

[http://bump.theresumator.com/apply/oltWo1/Fall-Intern-CS-
IOS...](http://bump.theresumator.com/apply/oltWo1/Fall-Intern-CS-IOS-
Android.html?source=hn0820)

------
immad
Heyzap (SF, YC and USV funded) is always hiring great interns.

We pay and relocate interns and internships are normally 3 months.

We have a successful Android and iPhone app for games. We do Android, iPhone,
Rails, Mongodb, Redis, Mobile web, CSS etc.

apply: <http://heyzap.com/jobs>

------
gnubardt
Brightcove in Cambridge MA

We're an online video platform looking for a stellar QA intern for the fall.

You'd probably be using Java & Javascript/Actionscript but we use
python/jython as well.

Totally paid.

We're also looking for Marketing interns in London.

Send me an email (in profile) if you have any questions, i started as an
intern three years ago and just came on full time, working here is a blast :)

<http://brightcove.com/careers>

------
kevingessner
Fog Creek Software, NYC

We're hiring co-ops and interns for Fall 2011 and (soon) for Summer 2012. We
love expert coders in all languages (we use lots of C#, python, JS, but we're
flexible). Internships are paid and tend to be 10-14 weeks, and include
housing among other perks.

Learn more at <http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SummerIntern.html> (it doesn't
mention the fall, but just email us!)

------
cconger
RockMelt

Mountain View, CA

Internships are paid, I believe that should cover expenses but we can
negotiate if you're a fit.

Re-inventing the browser to match how people use the web today. Bringing
social interaction and link discovery to the browser itself.

We're looking for interns of all types. C++/Obj-C for native client dev
(rooting around in Chromium and building features), JS and HTML for platform
application dev, and Java for our back end.

We've had some interns stay with us for the year round, so we can find
something that works for you.

Paid internship.

Further job descriptions: <http://www.rockmelt.com/jobs.html> Or send
questions or a resume to my email in my profile.

------
JoelPM
We're OpenX, located in Pasadena, CA.

We're willing to relocate, and the internship length is flexible. The
internships are paid.

We wrote an ad server and have our own ad exchange. We also wrote our own
time-series datastore (Erlang and C). Most of our code is Erlang, Java, and C.
We're using Cassandra, Riak, CouchDB, Hadoop, and others.

We have datacenters in the US (east/west), EU, and Japan. We handle billions
of requests a day, and get a couple hundred milliseconds on each one to
determine which ad is the best one to serve. A typical request will hit eight
backends in that time period. If that sounds fun, you can reach me at joel at
openx . com.

------
healsdata
ReminderMedia in King of Prussia, PA (near Philly) is the publisher of
American Lifestyle magazine.

We're looking for a local intern to help us get Puppet up and running this
fall. Experience with Linux is really the only pre-requisite. Definitely paid
and 16 weeks is our normal internship length but we're flexible.

You can email me directly at jcampbell@remindermedia.com

<http://remindermedia.com/careers/internship>

------
bobbyi
San Francisco, CA Affine Systems generates data about online video using
computer vision (face recognition, product recognition, scene classification,
etc.) for advertisers to use in targeting and filtering their online video
campaigns.

We did over a million dollars in revenue last year working on campaigns for
major brands. We recently raised our B round, led by Crosslink Capital, the
investors behind Pandora.

We are looking for test-driven interns (and full-time) engineers (and
sysadmins) to work on an internet-scale video processing pipeline using
Python, MySQL, Hadoop, Selenium, ffmpeg and other open source tools. Its goal
is to find and ingest videos from web pages and to generate and store metadata
about those videos using our vision algorithms written in C++.

We are looking for paid interns for this semester (and beyond) who are capable
of working alongside us in our office in San Francisco.

If interested, please contact me (founder/ CTO) at bobby@affinesystems.com
Thanks.

------
nostromo
Shopobot (Google Ventures Funded) in Seattle, WA (SLU) as of 9/1 is working on
saving people money when they by consumer electronics.

We're a Java shop and will also consider biz dev or marketing interns.
Internships are paid and we're open to any length. Email me at
juliuss@shopobot.com -- a short informal email describing your skills is the
best way to apply.

------
kaelswanson
SpeakerText is hiring interns to work out of our downtown San Francisco
office. This is a paid internship, we are looking for web developers with RoR
experience.

Check out details: <http://speakertext.com/jobs/developer_intern> or email
thehacker@speakertext.com.

------
JBerlinsky
We're CommonPlace USA, of Anytown, USA -- Massachusetts more than anything,
but we're mostly distributed.

We are building a web platform that will help save civic America from the
decentralization of modern communication. We are looking for one of two
candidates:

1) Ruby on Rails backend developer. Must be willing to dabble in Javascript
here and there, but mostly looking for the Ruby/Rails/database/architecture
work.

2) Front-end guy. We have an awesome designer, and want to get his ideas into
our code base as quickly as possible. Requires the obvious
HTML/CSS/Javascript. HAML/SASS (with some familiarity with Rails -- not too
much) is greatly appreciated, but certainly not a requisite.

This internship would be paid. Definitely. And we're looking for dedicated
people who can start soon!

My e-mail address is in my profile -- we'd love to hear from you :)

------
jann
Company: pocketvillage

<http://www.pocketvillage.com>

<http://blog.pocketvillage.com/careers/>

Location: Stuttgart, Germany

Internship is paid, relocation isn't

Length of internship: 3mo - inf

What we do: We're a young startup aggregating extraordinary activities,
standardizing & enhancing the data, and redistributing it through our API.

Technologies:

* Python coding skills are required, Django and SOLR/Lucene knowledge would be great.

* We're also looking for some helping hands in our Ops department, helping to build a solid monitoring and auto-scaling solution for our AWS instances.

We're quite a small startup so you're not just a coding monkey and can expect
to be involved in architecture decisions as well.

------
idanb
My start up, Incident Tech, is always looking for new interns especially those
versed in any kind of C language. We are still running mostly stealth but on a
top level are developing a new kind of music entertainment experience oriented
an consumer electronics device you dock your iPhone into which then connects
you to our online platform. Our tech stack is nearly all of the C's
(C/++/#/objective) and on the web side of things we're running a pretty
standard LAMP stack.

Our internships have both salary and equity components. We're located in Santa
Clara for now, likely to move up farther north in the next few months. Willing
to talk about relocation. The length of the internship is flexible but
typically it's 3-6 months.

our teaser page: <http://www.incidenttech.com>

------
TheBiv
* Koupon Media

* Dallas, TX

* Remote or local, amazing talent is all we care about!

* We are a backend platform that ties into any promotional campaign so that nothing is lost in the transition from a users' online engagement to the point of sale. Our first launch was with Pepsi.

* ASP.Net/JS/Obj-C/Java/JQuery. All we care about is you showing us projects that you have worked on, and why you chose the certain tech design patterns that you did; everything else is simply fluff!

* 3 months (extendable if you are awesome!)

* Paid (we are not stingy)

Contact gbutler@kou.pn and tell your friends about us because we are fair at
best guys! Or don't. Your choice. Skype me bro at "JustBivIt" because I would
love to talk!

------
alabut
AppStores, in San Francisco, right by Union Square, need a marketing and
community management intern, but you can make the roll as developery as you
want. A developer evangelist would be hot.

We're a white label application store platform.

We _just_ opened up a spot for an intern. We had two awesome ones from the
east coast this summer and they went back to school.

    
    
      * internship is paid
    
      * a relocation isn't
    
      * it's for the fall semester
    
      * we have a lot of fun (we did Improv Everywhere on Tue, going bowling tonight)
    

More info and application here:

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/mar/2553730278.html>

------
jhull
Buzzient Inc.

Boston, MA

Harvests, analyzes and integrates social media data with enterprise
applications. We have our own web application but also push data to other apps
to allow customer service and lead gen to happen (Salesforce, Oracle, Siebel,
Interactive Intelligence)

We are a Python, jQuery, Linux shop and use the following libs for dev:
SQLAlchemy, Boto, Buildbot, Selenium, Git, JIRA, SVN.

Internships are Absolutely Paid and FT for three months. See our job posting
here <http://bit.ly/pbvtFe>

See some videos here <http://www.youtube.com/user/buzzient#p/u/7/d9BLn49D20M>

------
mack33g
Heyawanna Labs (San Francisco)

* We're a social site in its early stages that allows you to find more people through friends, mainly for activities. For example, need a few more people for poker? Find a friend, or a friend of a friend. Or need a 3rd roommate for a sweet 3BR apartment? Look for friends looking for the same, or their friends. Sure beats soliciting randos on craigslist.

* PHP / Mysql / MongoDB

* We're happy to pay to relocate you

* Pay will be equity/salary, negotiable

* Negotiable timing

Please apply if you also feel passionate about the problem we're trying to
solve. :)

We're also looking for non interns, and designers. You can email me at
leo@heyawanna.com

------
jon_dahl
Zencoder, based in San Francisco. We process millions of videos in the cloud,
for large and small customers, via awesome APIs.

We're looking for Sales, Marketing, and Engineering interns.

* Engineering interns should know Ruby/Rails with a slight DevOps flavor, or know C and have interest or experience in video processing.

* Marketing interns will work on a range of marketing projects, from SEO and analytics to helping strategize and coordinate marketing campaigns.

* Sales interns will work with our inbound and existing customers, and may participate in some outbound sales.

Internships are paid, and we can help with relocation. Email in my profile.

------
gommm
Web Age Corp in Shanghai, China We're doing consulting in Ruby on Rails,
NodeJS, Sinatra and any technology that is a good fit for the job at hand.

As an intern in here, you will be given a real project to work on that will
ship. You will receive mentoring from the team, and get to make and argue
technical decisions for the project you’re working on. If you think that
node.js (or any other technology) is the best tool for that particular project
and you make a convincing case, we’ll listen to you.

We would pay you a small stipend to cover the costs of living in Shanghai.
Minimum length is 4 months.

You can email me directly at intern@webagecorp.com

------
martinshen
UpOut | San Francisco We're a fresh new startup (2 guys going on 3) looking
for people interested in helping others have the best first date, best family
weekend or just an awesome game a pickup basketball.

Paid (Stipend)

Looking for 2 interns. Passionate writers, business devs and content curators.
Pretty much anyone who wants to get involved with a startup at the ground
floor and can hustle. Ideal candidate is currently in college and wants to
work part-time (move to full time in the summer or at graduation).

Email me at martin@UpOut.com if interested.

------
brenthargrave
Sonar, a TechCrunch Disrupt finalist based in New York City, is building
mobile apps that uncover the hidden connections you share with people nearby.

We're offering a paid engineering internship this fall, and we'll relocate the
right candidate. We running Ruby, Riak, and Redis and we're looking for
engineers who want to work the whole stack.

To apply, please send links to your github (or OSS hosted elsewhere), online
profiles, and resume to "work@sonar.me"

More here: <http://bit.ly/luV2tz>

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva, in San Francisco, has unpaid internships available for both tech and
non-tech positions. They typically last 3-6 months, and it's a whole lot of
fun if you are in a situation in life where you can get by without pay while
building some skills and hanging out with some really neat people. Perks
include regular servings of real Coke, donut holes, movie & game nights, free
coffe and booze, and getting to help entrepreneurs from around the world.
<http://www.kiva.org/volunteer>

------
yosho
We're a stealth startup in SF that's part of i/o ventures.

We're in the outdoor adventure and travel space and looking for people who are
passionate in that area.

We are looking for potential interns and willing to relocate them.

We have open positions for RoR developers both front end and backend, mobile
developers, and biz dev and sales. We are well funded and can pay an hourly
salary.

Length of internship is negotiable.

if you're interested, please send an email to hello@whitehawkventures.com

------
classroomhacker
<http://Classroom.tv>, we are located in Palo Alto, CA.

We want to educate as many people as possible, for free.

We are well funded. We don't care too much about the technologies you know
today, but we care much more about your passions, and about your ability to
learn fast (we do). We are using the traditional LAMP stack plus JS/JQuery.

And we pay. Our best people don't work for the money though. Email to
talent@classroom.tv

------
lspann
Work Market, NYC, looking for fall intern.

We're building a new labor management platform. You would pretty much have the
ability to get involved in anything that interests you here--though there
would be an emphasis on business.

Unpaid, but could be a great opportunity if you're interested in
startups/entrepreneurship.

Apply here: <https://www.workmarket.com/jobs/view?id=28>

------
axiom
Top Hat Moncocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>)

Waterloo, Ontario

We pay for moving expenses for interns.

We do interactive classroom technology.

You'll get to play with Python, Django, Javascript, NodeJs.

The length of the internship is up to you, but 4 months is typical.

Paid, of course.

------
russjhammond
<http://www.myheatmap.com/> Charlotte, NC (but the internship could be done
virtually) Unpaid 3-6 month internship

We need research to find data sets that show off the capability of our
service.

Ideally we would like you to write blog posts on some of the interesting maps
you create.

------
dustismo
* Trendrr.com and Trendrr.tv

* NYC - smack in the meatpacking district

* Relocate - No

* We process lots of data from social media

* Java, Python, MongoDB, Tornado, Jquery

* Semester? Longer?

Send us a resume, github username, ect to: careers [at] trendrr [dot] com

------
iqster
Is any startup in the US taking interns from Canada? Good schools up north
(UofT, W'loo, etc.) :)

~~~
martinshen
As a Canadian (Tdot).. I know it can be relatively difficult to get a job down
here in SF. I was lucky enough to go to a US school which gets me OPT for a
year. Then I can issue myself a TN-1 or H1B.

For Canadians.. try to get a TN-1!

~~~
mcpherrinm
I'm a Canadian who has worked in the US a number of times as an intern. J-1
visas were easy to get for me through my University career office and employer
working together.

~~~
iqster
Ah neat! Do you know if this works for undergrads? And if the employer is a
startup, does that add to the complexity?

P.S. This isn't for me, but for an undergrad I mentor.

~~~
mcpherrinm
I know plenty of bay-area startups hire undergraduate interns from the
University of Waterloo (where I am).

I don't see it being a problem, though it's a little costly. You should
contact a company like Cultural Vistas (<http://www.culturalvistas.org/>) who
can get you the J-1 visa.

------
SebMortelmans
Always cool to know too is acceptance of H1B

------
klbarry
Company: reco jeans www.recojeans.com

Location: New York City

Relocate?: No

What we do: We make eco-friendly denim jeans for the contemporary market. Our
holding company also does other projects too with different markets of denim,
including a major web project coming up.

Technologies: Basic development skills (html/css) is a huge plus, but this is
not a programming internship. Best fit would be aspiring marketers and
possibly writers.

Length of internship: From one one month to as long as you desire.

Compensation: Unpaid, travel stipend, credit.

